# Dedicated Australian Orchid forum?



## Marc (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a internetforum that is primary orientated to the Orchid enthousiasts of Australia? Our community is pretty international, but I'm looking for something like the Australian variant of www.orchideenkultur.net ( German forum )

Reason for asking, an orchidfriend has a plant that has the following on the label:

Dendrobium Sunstar "burnt gold" x Dendrobium falcorostrum "darigo'

I can't find any info on this cross on the RHS site but while searching for Dendrobium Sunstar I found this name: Dendrobium Rutherford Sunstar

I'm trying to get more info so to get an idea if the plant could actually be:

Dendrobium Rutherford Sunstar "burnt gold" x Dendrobium falcorostrum "darigo".

Maybe someone here can help me with the Dendro but otherwise directions to an Ausie forum would be nice.


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think there is an Australian orchid forum but I could be wrong.

I think you would be better off contacting someone like Wayne Turville from the Australian Orchid Nursery. He is pretty responsive to emails.

http://www.australianorchids.com.au/contact.php


----------



## Dido (Feb 18, 2012)

You should look at his eBay side he is selling interesting Things

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2012-AON...?pt=AU_Plants_Seeds_Bulbs&hash=item256c63f263


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.orchidsonline.com.au/ is based in Australia, and though small is a good forum.

--Nat


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone, here are some pictures that I didn't take myself.


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2012)

emydura said:


> I don't think there is an Australian orchid forum but I could be wrong.
> 
> I think you would be better off contacting someone like Wayne Turville from the Australian Orchid Nursery. He is pretty responsive to emails.
> 
> http://www.australianorchids.com.au/contact.php



Thanks for the tip, E-mail has ben sent.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Feb 19, 2012)

No forum, but could be interesting.

http://www.ourshopfront.com/kabi/index.php


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a Den. Sunstar back in Oz and going by my records it's as below.
Den. Sunstar = Den. Sunglow x tetragonum. 
Den. Sunglow = Den speciosum x fleckeri

Regards, Mick


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot! That is Nice info. Any idea why it's not registered @ rhs? Is there an ausie equivalent of the rhs?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2012)

Marc, put this in the rhs search engine and see what you get.
Den. Sunglow x tetragonum.


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> Thanks a lot! That is Nice info. Any idea why it's not registered @ rhs? Is there an ausie equivalent of the rhs?



It was registered with the RHS as Den. Sun Star not Den. Sunstar. 
I had it in my records as Sunstar. It's almost always written Sunstar but thats incorrect. The parents are as previous post.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> It was registered with the RHS as Den. Sun Star not Den. Sunstar.
> I had it in my records as Sunstar. It's almost always written Sunstar but thats incorrect. The parents are as previous post.
> 
> Regards, Mick



Thanks for the help! 

edit:

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=74556


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2012)

FYI - the varietal name for the falcorostrum will be 'Dorrigo'. Its a town in northenr New South Wales, a state of Australia and falcorostrum grows near there.


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> FYI - the varietal name for the falcorostrum will be 'Dorrigo'. Its a town in northenr New South Wales, a state of Australia and falcorostrum grows near there.



And what a beautiful spot it is too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2012)

emydura said:


> And what a beautiful spot it is too.



Never been but the Dorrigo website looks fantastic - http://www.dorrigo.com/


----------

